# ICD-9 Code: Late Effects



## smckinney (Apr 19, 2012)

Patient had neck accident which caused spinal cord injury rendering the patient wheelchair bound since 1997. Per the patient, he suffers with back, neck and leg pain. Physician states that patient has spinal cord damage from C injury. What would be the correct 
code(s) for this?


----------



## bryndi (Apr 19, 2012)

Spinal Cord Injury C- 952.00 ( if you know which C was injured then use the most specific code for ex 
C5-C7 is 952.05). The physician needs to state what kind of damage there is from the C Injury...

hope this helps.


----------

